# Yoga



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Posted to the Co-Cure email list.


> quote:*BENEFITS OF YOGA FOR THOSE WITH ME/CFS*The purpose of hatha yoga is to balance the mind, body and breath, theword yoga meaning balance, harmony and unity. Yoga originated in theEast and has been used for many years throughout the world to helpprotect against illness, to help improve chronic illnesses and tomaintain and improve the quality of life. It is a system that can beadapted to suit a particular need or ability. The health benefits andphysiological effects of yoga have been well researched with over 1300papers published in periodicals by 1989.Which Magazine (December 2001) conducted a survey of its members to findout which complimentary therapies they used and whether they werehelpful. Yoga came out on top. Those practising yoga were more satisfiedwith their therapy and more had improvement in health when compared toother therapies such as accupuncture, osteopathy, homeopathy, massage,herbal medicine and reflexology.Sheffield Yoga for ME/CFS conducted a survey of its members in autumn2003 and found that 7 out of 8 of its regular attenders had healthbenefits from attending the specialist yoga classes, 7 out of 8 regularattenders felt they had social benefits and half felt yoga had helpedthem to manage the illness. For more information please see the SurveyReport.ME/CFS is a neurological illness which causes many symptoms includingextreme debilitating fatigue, exhaustion and malaise (the onset of whichis sometimes delayed) following overexertion. Some of the known problemsof ME/CFS include:- malfunctioning of the central nervous system (CNS), particularly thehypothalamic/pituitary axis and the autonomic nervous. This may giverise to hormone imbalances and many symptoms such as sleep disturbances,digestive disorders, circulation problems, fatigue, poor temperaturecontrol, neurally mediated hypotension- lack of blood flow to the brain, particularly the brain stem- a build up of lactic acid in the muscles- overbreathing or hyperventilation- poor detoxification, oxidative stress and impaired lymphatic functionIt is thought that yoga may benefit ME/CFS by targetting some of theabove factors.Yoga may help to- oxygenate the tissues, thus giving more energy- calm the central nervous system and induce a state of deep relaxation- improve mental clarity and 'brain fog'- reduce the effects of stress and tension- improve the circulation to the brain and other parts of the body- strengthen the lungs- regulate irregular breathing such as hyperventilation and help tocorrect the problems this causes and improve sinus function- detoxify, for example by stimulating the lymphatic drainage- make spine and joints stronger and more flexible- tone and strengthen the muscles- reduce lactic acid levels- improve digestion and gut function- improve hormonal function- strengthen the immune system- energize and work on the energy centres known as chakras- create a sense of well being and inner peace by balancing mind, body,emotion and spirit- make one become more self aware and learn to listen to and respect thebodyFor those who are more severely affected, just doing yoga relaxation,visualisation, breathing and meditation with no actual physical movementat all can have many benefits and should not be underestimated Studieson yoga students with MS showed improvements after visualising postures.Fionar Agombar, who is the author of 'Beat Fatigue with Yoga' and hasME/CFS herself, describes in her book how she had her central nervoussystem (CNS) tested on a 'heart rate variable' monitor and it was shownto be dysfunctional. She repeated the test after a period of deeprelaxation and meditation and it showed a much more normal reading,indicating that yoga helped to calm her CNS.For more information on the benefits of yoga for people with ME/CFSplease refer to the book 'Beat Fatigue with Yoga' by Fiona Agombar(Thorsons) or Angela Stevens' website www.angela-stevens.co.ukSheffield Yoga for ME/CFSApril 2004www.sheffieldyogaforme.org


I really miss exercising like I used to (you know, running about a muddy hockey pitch, pounding up and down the swimming pool, walking for 5 hours) so I'm a big fan of Yoga. It's the one exercise I can do; I love to feel my body move and my muscles stretch. Another good Yoga book is Yoga Therapy by Stella Weller. It covers breathing and physical exercises, meditation, warming up and down; and has lists of common conditions and which exercises may be beneficial for them. Do any of you do Yoga, or feel like giving it a try?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, I also take yoga and find it helps immensely with my fm.I've been practicing yoga for 4 years, but did take a break from it last fall when I was going through a bad flare up. I started again about a month ago and I was surpised how out of shape I was. I like the gentle stretching and deep breathing. The thing I like most about yoga is it is not an ego thing. It doesn't matter that you can't do the the pose as good as the next person. The hardest for me is the balance poses especially "Tree" pose. So I just move myself to a wall and use the wall until I can get balanced. I would recommend it for everyone. After a session I feel so calm and relaxed.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi weener







Do you go to classes or do Yoga at home on your own? I've only been to one class but bought a book and do it by myself at home. I found the balance poses almost impossible to start with, but I'm getting quite good at them now. But I always have a wall or a piece of furniture handy incase I start to wobble! I love seeing how I can stretch more, or the postures become easier over time, even though it's v. gentle.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi SusanI attend classes every Tuesday morning and also do stretches at home.I like going to the classes because it gets me out of the house and I have a wonderful teacher.The lesson will be over in a couple of weeks and will start up again in September. So I'll be on my own for the summer.I still have difficulty with the balance poses and need to use a wall to get started. Sometimes I alter the poses ie) tree pose I won't raise my one leg as high. Balance poses require a lot of concentration and focus which I'm still working on. I've tried focusing on the end of my nose or a spot on the wall to help balance. I'll get it one day. It sure sounds like you are doing well.What are your favorite poses? Mine are triangle and sun salutation. I'm trying to talk my husband into taking it too. I think he's starting to come around. I've even take a few pilates classes and am not sure if it's for me. I think I'll stick to the yoga it's gentler and easier on the old bod.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi weener, stick with those balancing ones, you'll be great at them one day.







They are my favourites although tricky. The Tree especially and the Eagle. I always pick out something to look at too, usually the screw on the lightswitch! I like the sun salutation but find it usually too strenuous. I like the Mountain and the Prayer poses too as they're really good for my back.


----------

